# HARC 2008 Round 1 at Southside!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright ladies........we have a BRAND SPANKIN NEW TRACK, and I just checked the weather and Wednesday through Saturday is only a 10% chance of rain, Sunny with no clouds, and 65-70 degrees......what more could you ask of mother nature to set us up for a bad-*** first round for this season!?!?!?

Who's coming and what are you running?

1/8 Sportsman - Hyper 8 / GO TECH .21 / Dynamite pipe / Hitec servos / Spektrum DX3R

Electric - Tamiya TRF501X / Novak GTB 6.5 / Maxamps Lipo / Hitec servo / Spektrum DX3R

It's a shame with all that stuff I still probably won't win!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL.

Gas truck- GT2/OS TZ .12/ Drake Pipe/Air 358 and Fu 9402 Servos/KO radio
Electric- B44/Checkpoint 9 x 1 Tebo 4wd wind/Promatch 4200's/Fu 9451 servo/KO radio


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Might not make the 1st round, I will be heading out to the Texas Truggy Twister....you girls have fun without me....then again, i might be there!!! not sure yet


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We'll miss ya man!


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

CV, I'll be coming for you...hehehe!

1/8th Sportsman - Buggy - Xray XB8EC / MAX POWER .21 / JP3 / JR SERVOS / FUTABA 3PKS


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bring it Dan! With Tony and Tim moving up to expert this year, there's gonna be some good racing in the sportsman class! It's anybody's game this year

I think I'm gonna try that Max power motor next when my Go tech wears out.....how you like it?


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Bring it Dan! With Tony and Tim moving up to expert this year, there's gonna be some good racing in the sportsman class! It's anybody's game this year
> 
> I think I'm gonna try that Max power motor next when my Go tech wears out.....how you like it?


Courtney, I love this motor. It's still new (a little over a gallon, including break-in) and with Sam Vivares' tuning, it runs like a beast...a cool running beast! I was told that around the 2nd gallon the motor should start to show it's full potential...I'll find out this weekend....if I don't break down (knock on wood).


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be there. 

Gas Truck- GT2, AE.15, Drake pipe, HS-5625MG st, HS-635HB thr, DX3.

Truggy- MBX5T prospec, LRP Z28R spec 3, JP-2 pipe, HS-5645MG st, S9402 thr, DX3.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Courtney, They are awesome motors. You might wanna take a look at the sirio evo 3. It's a sick motor also.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/20014


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

CV, ran some practice laps on the new layout yesterday before the big game!!! Those guys did a heck of a job. The new layout is FAAAAAST and fun with some good air and technical stuff as well. See yall Saturday..........

Tim 

1/8 Expert / Jammin x1cr , novarossi 21bf, Futaba FASST

1/10 Electric/ B4, brushless, Futaba


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

ya ima show just to take u out CV!!

RC8-NOVA-3PK


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wth!?!?!*



muddflaps77 said:


> ya ima show just to take u out CV!!
> 
> RC8-NOVA-3PK


WTH? Why's everybody gunning for me? Evidently you guys haven't paid attention to my driving


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> WTH? Why's everybody gunning for me? Evidently you guys haven't paid attention to my driving


Yes they have. With you off the track that's just one less obstacle they have to avoid! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

touche' chris....touche'


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Yes they have. With you off the track that's just one less obstacle they have to avoid! Ha ha ha ha ha.


LOL!!! That's funny!!! I like that!

Sorry CV...LOL....it's all good!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, getting pumped up about it. New TZ is about broken in, gonna run it this weekend and make sure it's G2G for later in the year. B44 parts are here too.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Alright guys finally got the Jammin X1 CR FTE w/ a 5 port GO! engine broken in and ready to rip. (Thanks for the tip Courtney!)

Ace R/C DS1015 Super Torque Digital Servo up front 
Ace R/C DS1313 Super Torque Digital Servo on the throttle/brakes 
Futaba 3PM FASST radio
Dynamite Pipe

The problem is I have not driven in awhile, I made it out to Mike's to get some practice in the weekend before it closed but that was the first time I've been on a track in about 15 years. Use to race 1/10 buggy back in the day of the RC-10....Ha Ha!! Anyway would love to come out and enter in the Sportsman class but someone is going to have to show me the ropes of 1/8 buggy.

Let me know


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't be deterred if your driving wasn't up to snuff out at mikes.....that surface is quite possibly the most difficult surface I've ever driven on.....next to NO traction! You'll be surprised how much better you'll drive just because the dirt is so much different at Southside....it's not slick clay like Mikes.

how's that GO so far?


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Good news b/c that was a mess out there I tried Switch 2.0 and Crimefighters but nothing would work!!! 

The Go! is great so far easy to tune and getting better every tank, I only have around 3/4 of a gallon through it so I don't think it's 100% yet.

What time does the track open and the races start? 

What tires are best at South Side?

How long are the heats and mains?

Sorrry for all the questions just want to try and be prepared

Thanks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

gates open at 8AM, signups end PROMPTLY at 10AM, races start at 11AM.
5 minute heats, 5 minute B and below mains, 15 A-mains sportsman, 20 minute A-main Expert, 7.5 minute A-main electric


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yeah, and plain old crimefighters will do the trick out at southside! Or something similar with semi-spaced lugs.

yeah dude, Mike's will make you feel like you've lost the ability to drive!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

1/8 Expert!!!

OCM Kaos DT-19 / RB S5 / Ofna 086 / Futaba servos / 3PKS


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

*1/8 Expert*

*Kyosho SP2 / JP Mod P5 / Ofna 086 / Airtronics Servos / Futaba 3pk*


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

1/8 buggy expert/OCM KaosDT-19 EVO/Ninja/Futaba servos/3pks

Truggy/OCM DT19T/GO-Tech21 7port turbo/Futaba servos/3pks
not sure if I am running MT


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

1/8 sportsman / jammin X1CR / SPEKTRUM / TOP N21B / AIRTRONICS SERVOS

JP-3 PIPE.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> gates open at 8AM, signups end PROMPTLY at 10AM, races start at 11AM.
> 5 minute heats, 5 minute B and below mains, 15 A-mains sportsman, 20 minute A-main Expert, 7.5 minute A-main electric


Are you kidding me? There's no way I'm making 7.5 minute runtime.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*runtime*



cjtamu said:


> Are you kidding me? There's no way I'm making 7.5 minute runtime.


you can't make 7.5 minutes? we can discuss it and maybe go down to 5 or 6 if need be.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I could make 7.5. I just need you to send me about 4 bills so I can get the BL ESC and motor I want, LOL. I really don't know what kind of runtime to expect from the B44, but brushed motors just get too hot after about 6 minutes. We can figure it out Sat.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ouch! I just checked on the price for the new Tekin 1/10 system. $360!? Are they nucking futz? That's $100 more than the LRP or Novak. For that price it ought to drive my car for me. That's really the speedo I need anyway, LOL. Call me when that becomes available.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm gonna sell the Novak GTB 5.5r w/sintered rotor that's coming in the Tamiya I'm getting for $150 if you're interested.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Ouch! I just checked on the price for the new Tekin 1/10 system. $360!? Are they nucking futz? That's $100 more than the LRP or Novak. For that price it ought to drive my car for me. That's really the speedo I need anyway, LOL. Call me when that becomes available.


Chris, you would need for it to drive the car for you if you ever want to win! hahahaha! couldn't resist.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Chris, you would need for it to drive the car for you if you ever want to win! hahahaha! couldn't resist.


Yeah Shortbus, that was the joke. Self-deprecating humor, get it? Ask your wife to explain it to you, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm gonna sell the Novak GTB 5.5r w/sintered rotor that's coming in the Tamiya I'm getting for $150 if you're interested.


Bring it with you Sat and let me take a look at it.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

What a day for racing. Track layout was awesome with a great turnout! What more could you ask. Oh yeah, a better finish. LOL


----------

